# Any Vancouver, BC (UBC) gamers out there?



## Roman (Feb 10, 2003)

Anybody running a game at the University of British Columbia in Vancouver, Canada? I would not mind joining a group.


----------



## Roman (Feb 10, 2003)

I should add my e-mail: lajciak@hotmail.com

If requested, I can also provide more info about myself and my gaming history.


----------



## MulhorandSage (Feb 10, 2003)

Is the UBC Wargamers still going on? It used to be a fairly big club when I attended back in the 80s.

Unfortunately, a very, very long time ago. :-(

Scott Bennie


----------



## Roman (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, I did not know it existed! (I am new here...) When I arrived I did look for an RPG club, gamers' club, etc. but it never occured to me to look for Wargamers' club.  

In any case, I just looked it up on the UBC net and it does appear to be functioning, so thanks for this piece of info - I will be sure to check it out.


----------



## Roman (Feb 25, 2003)

Oh no, the club D&D game is on during one of my lectues. 

Anybody else out there willing to accept a player?


----------

